# APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

Well guys, It finally happened
the aph engine code that was plaqued with small injectors and ribbed on by many for not having equal chipped power to it's brothers has a chance for redemption.
Neuspeed has released it's Super KO4 kit for the beetle!
This kit replaces the stock fuel injectors with those from an audi TT 225, upgrades the turbo and software.
So I ordered it.
Good bye APR chip and all you non beetle supporters
Hello neuspeed! and 225+ of smooth driven wheel horsepower.
Should be installed in a month or so. I'll post back when it's all said and done!
The beetle rocks I'm keep'n her for life!


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (slugII)*

sweet, keep us updated.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (Turbobug)*

very nice indeed! Those are the same injectors that I have


----------



## stekki18T (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (slugII)*

Cool, where did u order this kit? And how much was it?

Greetzz


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (stekki18T)*

Let us know abot price, where you ordered it, how easy to install, and how the power delivery feels. I am very interested in this kit.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (SMOOTH)*

There's a big thread in the 1.8t forum on the kit: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1343526


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (gt2437)*

yeah check that thread!
I paid $1999 out the door direct from Neuspeed. This included shipping.
I hear Greedspeed has it for $1799 but I think you have to pay shipping so you probably save about $150.
That's 225 to the wheels, plus a little if you have an exhaust.
Only think that beats this on an APH is:
1) bar tuning APR stage 3.
2) Custom Fab setup.
3)crazy nitrous.
Nothing beats it dollar for dollar on an APH 1.8T in my opinion.


----------



## icuravwnut2 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (slugII)*

If I was changing the turbo on my car, I definetly would NOT go with a triple K turbo. Can you say...zoom..zoom..BOOM?
A garrett t28 is by far a better turbo without the self detonation problems! And would likely cost about 5hundred more than the system you are purchasing!
Oh well.
Good luck!


_Modified by icuravwnut2 at 4:36 AM 4-22-2004_


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (icuravwnut2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *icuravwnut2* »_If I was changing the turbo on my car, I definetly would NOT go with a triple K turbo. Can you say...zoom..zoom..BOOM?
A garrett t28 is by far a better turbo without the self detonation problems! And would likely cost about 5hundred more than the system you are purchasing!
Oh well.
Good luck!

_Modified by icuravwnut2 at 4:36 AM 4-22-2004_

Wrong. Atp stage II would require the following to see the same numbers *on an APH 1.8T*:
1) The atp stage 2 kit (maybe some physical modification to get it to fit.
2) new larger fuel injectors
3) New larger maf
4) custom software
5) A facility, time and money to do extensive dyno tuning to adjust the fueling and boost.
6) Down time and postage to send the ecu back and forth the the software tuner to dial in the car based onrepeated dyno trials.
Sounds like tons of fun guy








The Super KO4 is:
1) buy the kit
2) Install it
225+ wheel and warranty on the product.
But to each, his own.


----------



## icuravwnut2 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_
Wrong. Atp stage II would require the following to see the same numbers *on an APH 1.8T*:
1) The atp stage 2 kit (maybe some physical modification to get it to fit.
2) new larger fuel injectors
3) New larger maf
4) custom software
5) A facility, time and money to do extensive dyno tuning to adjust the fueling and boost.
6) Down time and postage to send the ecu back and forth the the software tuner to dial in the car based onrepeated dyno trials.
Sounds like tons of fun guy








The Super KO4 is:
1) buy the kit
2) Install it
225+ wheel and warranty on the product.
But to each, his own.


Your giving wrong infromation buddy!


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (icuravwnut2)*

you can get the gt28r kit directly from garratt and it comes with everything you need for 235 hp at the wheels for $2200 , thats what i would do


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (icuravwnut2)*

Not so.
The *APH* injectors are way too small to get 225 wheel from an ATP stage 2. *APH* has the smallest injectors of any VW 1.8T.
This is why the super ko4 comes with injectors!
A standard KO4 on an *APH* running a 4 bar fuel pressure regulator is only good for about 220 Crank (about 190 wheel) and then they're maxed out!
So if'n you did go with an ATP stage 2 on an *APH* New Beetle You would most definately have to upgrade the injectors to see the advertised 250 crank!
And if you upgrade the injectors you need programming to run them at the prober A/f ratio! and dyno time to come up with this software.
You need to use a dyno to tune even if you could use an adjustable FPR.
Remember I'm talking about an APH new beetle not AWV or a GTI.
Which part of this info is wrong?????
*Better yet, show me one instance of someone getting 225 wheel from ANY turbo upgrade on an APH NB without upgrading injectors and software to run them!*
Search the 1.8T forum. Lots of people have the ATP stage II and are stuck running KO3 software and are running way rich. The software support for this product just isn't there without lots of custom tuning.
How about all of the problems that are documented on the 1.8T forum with adapter plate fitment and the need for further modification.
What about the poor fitment and leaking of the coolant lines and the oil feed lines that is also documented on the forums?
How about any one running an ATP stage 2 on an APH New Beetle without additional upgrades and tuning beyond the kit price!
If you think it is a simple as you pay $2200, slap it on and go, you better research the product more.
I have been looking for a reliable and reasonably priced turbo upgrade that could make this kind of power for an *APH NB* for four years now. So far, Neuspeed is the only one that supports this engine code and can make that power for under $2K.
Heck, I even e-mailed ATP regarding the APH fueling issue several times, and they never responded. I also called them and asked them about it and they said it would have to be dyno tuned and I would have to send my ecu back and forth for adjustments after dynoing and measuring a/f. They also said that some modifications may be required for proper fitment. Further, I asked them about the fitment problems with the lines and told them I had read about it on this forum. I then asked if this was correted. They could not give me a definate answer. The best they could offer was " well if it is something that was posted in a forum as a problem, it probably has been fixed". Needless to say, that generated a huge amount of consumer confidence.

How about this. I just bought a Super KO4 for my *APH NB*
I'll get it installed and tell ya how it works and try to get it dyno'ed etc.
Somebody else please buy the ATP stage 2 kit and install it on an *APH NB* without changing the injectors and tell me how it goes and post up a dyno.
If you really care about the VW community and the truth about available turbo upgrades for *APH NB's* then do it for us.
Oh and about all KKK products blowing up.







There are alot of people runnign KO4 turbo's with the proper software without problems.
Most of the problems with KO4's have been from people running MBC's with them and pushing the boost beyond the software design and beyond the turbo's efficiency rating!
And are you implying that the super ko4 has a history of exploding? Talk about wrong info; this thing has been on the market for less than a month and currently ther are no examples of this thing blowing up.
Is the GT28 more rugged? Definately yes it is, Is the ko4 a hunk of junk? No not if it is used within it's designed parameters.

My point isn't that the GT28 kits are junk. It is that if you are looking for about 250 crank. The neuspeed kit is definately more complete and ready to run than the GT28 kit *ON AN APH New Beetle 1.8T* for other models with BIGGER INJECTORS it may be different.

_Modified by slugII at 3:51 PM 4-23-2004_

_Modified by slugII at 4:03 PM 4-23-2004_

_Modified by slugII at 4:16 PM 4-23-2004_

_Modified by slugII at 4:19 PM 4-23-2004_


_Modified by slugII at 4:23 PM 4-23-2004_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (slugII)*

GT28 KIT JUNK ???








mmkay.
have fun with replacing that "super" ko4 when it blows.
neuspeed










_Modified by water&air at 6:46 PM 4-23-2004_


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (water&air)*

the only beef I have with the kit is programming, but that is very easily fixable *IF* it is shown to be problematic. 
The more products out there the better. Keep us updated man, exciting stuff for us all








John


----------



## slugIII (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_GT28 KIT JUNK ???








_Modified by water&air at 6:46 PM 4-23-2004_

I never said that.
Perhaps you need some work on reading comprehension.
Not junk. but not a complete plug and play for the NB APH 1.8t by any means!


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (slugIII)*

I'm very excited to see how this comes together. This is the APH's best option if you don't want to do a major reorganization of the turbo setup. I like the fact that I can keep my current turbo back exhaust and manifold and get a more powerful turbo. Keep us posted with the install and driveability...


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (prettygood)*

Delivered by UPS at 12:25 pm today, according tomy tracking request.
When I get home I'll have to check it out.
It will be installed by the end of next week.


----------



## iridium487 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (slugII)*

I have an APH beetle and for the past 2 months i've been putting together my own setup, should be done in a few weeks, goin for 300crank hp , thats all i want.







, 
BEETLE REPRESENT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (iridium487)*

It's installed.
There is a running thread in the 1.8T forum if your curious.
Works good.
I'm happy.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (slugII)*

Cool! I'll have to check it out over there.
Please keep us updated over the next few weeks/months.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: APH 1.8T to be redeemed with super ko4 (pdoel)*

Last night I found some really steep hills and did some full boost 4th and 5th gear accelerations.
It was 84 degrees and I was using 93 octane gas
No detonation or pinging was heard.
Sorry, i don't have access to vag-com.
I'm also running my descreened and sanded MAF housing now and all works good. Throttle response and acceleration are butter smooth.
The only thing that could be thought of as negative to some people is that the car sound like a semi when accelerating due to the loud turbo whistle.


----------

